# Wagers: What other VPS companies does Colocrossing own / ghost operate



## drmike (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright gamblers and minor bettors, get your wagers in.

What other VPS companies does Colocrossing own / ghost operate?

We already know they seem to own/control Hudson Valley Host.  And have something to do with that Chicago outfit (nee BuffaoVPS).

Which other VPS companies cross the radar of those paying attention?


----------



## texteditor (Jun 5, 2013)

Francisco's hatred seems feigned, betting BuyVM is a subsidiary

Double down on Aldryic being a sockpuppet account too


----------



## drmike (Jun 5, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Francisco's hatred seems feigned, betting BuyVM is a subsidiary
> 
> Double down on Aldryic being a sockpuppet account too


That's funny 

Certain BuyVM's support isn't CC's.  

Oh yeah, plus all of BuyVM"s locations aren't CC locations 

I am sure BuyVM has no problem paying their invoices.


----------



## peppr (Jun 6, 2013)

Next on the line : UGVPS

Why ? : Strikingly similar plans. More for your money. exactly the same locations.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 6, 2013)

peppr said:


> Next on the line : UGVPS
> 
> Why ? : Strikingly similar plans. More for your money. exactly the same locations.


Also the same unique ability to create drama

edit: or at least be a magnet for it


----------



## MannDude (Jun 6, 2013)

peppr said:


> Next on the line : UGVPS
> 
> Why ? : Strikingly similar plans. More for your money. exactly the same locations.


They appear to be reselling ServerStadium dedicated servers but their VPS locations are all likely with CC. I doubt CC owns them or they'd be offering dedicated servers outside of Seattle as well.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 6, 2013)

I never did get a solid answer though why ChicagoVPS.net/cpanel _used_ to go to web.colocrossing.com/cpanel . Of course an hour or two after this was dropped in #lowendbox it was 'corrected', but that was a gem indeed.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 6, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Francisco's hatred seems feigned, betting BuyVM is a subsidiary
> 
> Double down on Aldryic being a sockpuppet account too


Fuck you guys.

Chris


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

At least Francisco didn't sign it as Jon  h34r:


----------



## MannDude (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe just get Linda Clark on the phone if you've got questions or concerns? She may be easier to deal with and be more honest than her son Jon Biloholwskyj and his friends.


----------



## bigcat (Jun 6, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Fuck you guys.
> 
> 
> Chris


I knew it!


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> At least Francisco didn't sign it as Jon  h34r:


Why not Alex?


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh a bit of excitement to wake up to! =)

Anybody thought about all of these pump and dumps started constantly any link between them / cc? That would be a big money maker for them especially along with the dirty tactics by buying LET. As a lurker myself everyone was recommending CC as a provider or they was using it already and introcuding there new locations.

VPS6? The're using CC  and certainly do have a shady past witnessed that myself


----------



## peppr (Jun 6, 2013)

One more bone to bite here via this  WHT thread (http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1273282)

WeLoveServers this time related to CVPS



> Are you reselling chicagovps? all of your ips have chicagovps.net emails..?
> 
> 
> 
> Support IPv6?


The test ips belongs to CVPS, parent company New Wave NetConnect,


Los Angeles, California


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 6, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Francisco's hatred seems feigned, betting BuyVM is a subsidiary
> 
> Double down on Aldryic being a sockpuppet account too


That just made my day XD

Kevin


----------



## MannDude (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 6, 2013)

MannDude said:


> FIXED


NO WE'RE DIFFERENT PEOPLE CHRIS EVEN HAS MY SSN AND TAX ID.

Ada Kevin


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 6, 2013)

lol this might be the funniest thread in a while!  But If I wanted to deflect and have a company that was a shell, why not say that Chris is a liar and John is a dbag.  Very good disguise for buyVM


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 6, 2013)

24khost said:


> lol this might be the funniest thread in a while!  But If I wanted to deflect and have a company that was a shell, why not say that Chris is a liar and John is a dbag.  Very good disguise for buyVM


Well, that would require tact   Plus, if you consider our Frantech/daIRC roots, we've been around longer :3


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 6, 2013)

I know but som much more fun when you don't bring up the facts!


----------



## Francisco (Jun 6, 2013)

peppr said:


> One more bone to bite here via this  WHT thread (http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1273282)
> 
> WeLoveServers this time related to CVPS
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Doesn't the UGVPS people have the same thing? Where all the test IP's belong to CVPS? Or did Crystal get that 'fixed'? I know they did had some boxes at datacentic or whatever they're called but they moved that to CC as well.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Datacentec in North Carolina.  

Unsure why folks shutter other locations and move all operations to Colocrossing only.  To me that is a sign of impending doom or shenanigans. 

UGVPS has been rather quiet lately on the offers.

Last one was $19 for 6 month 2GB VPS....$3.17 a month......

As much as it would be easy to lump UGVPS in with CC in the ghost operation.  Last LEB ad intentionally shows three different providers:



> Los Angeles Network (QuadraNet Bandwidth):
> 
> Test IP: 198.23.250.123
> 
> ...


[email protected] and Quadranet?  Wrong.  The IPs are all Colocrossing IPs.

I detest providers masking their Colocrossing-only network.

Back to UGVPS, Crystal is the fellows wife.  Does she help?  Maybe.

UGVPS is registered to the husband, Thomas Dale.

http://www.corporationwiki.com/Pennsylvania/Wilkes-Barre/thomas-dale/93227596.aspx


----------



## Oxide (Jun 6, 2013)

peppr said:


> One more bone to bite here via this  WHT thread (http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1273282)
> 
> WeLoveServers this time related to CVPS
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

+1 for WeLoveServers   Good response and quick.



> I never understood the community hatred towards them.


Well CVPS has earned the kickings they get.   To summarize, Chris is friends with Biloh over at CC... Biloh registered the chicagovps.net domain. Chris played a little game about not owning BuffaloVPS then ended up owning such.  There is that infamous SolusVM bug and the customer database leaked to the universe in November 2012.  Then there is the #winning attitude and often slinging mud at non Colocrossing customers (i.e. his competitors).

I forgot, like CC, CVPS has mystery and stealth employees with multiple personality disorders --- is it Kevin or is it Adam?


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 6, 2013)

For out of everything, you can't blame Adam/kevin fiasco solely on cvps .


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

No, the Adam/Kevin fiasco can be traced back to URPad, where Kevin/Adam was a "reseller" of URPad's services (sound familiar  ).  Later after imploding his Latch/Hatch companies or URPad disassembling the companies for sale to other saps, Adam became Kevin.   Chris Miller lingers on here and he should come out with the reality of why he has stayed mum about the relationship and fiction.  I've tried get Miller to say what was what gently due to the pending sale of URPad...  But now... well. Spill it.

Some strange dynamics between Miller and Kevin/Adam. I know a shit throwing competition would be had between both parties so they keep it buttoned up.

Old Latch files someone assembled show a bunch of known names in the industry behind the scenes.   URPad really reminded me of the CVPS/CC reseller gimmick and fake front companies.


----------



## turfhosting (Jun 7, 2013)

Colocrossing is a bunch of scums.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 8, 2013)

Amazing how much stuff popped out of the industry recently.

- Adkevethchfrald


----------



## drmike (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh you just wait, there is more 

This industry (and not just the low end) is a total scam heap.  Nothing new though in saying that.   

Ideally, the honest folks are rewarded with loyal customers and thriving businesses.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Oh you just wait, there is more
> 
> This industry (and not just the low end) is a total scam heap.  Nothing new though in saying that.
> 
> Ideally, the honest folks are rewarded with loyal customers and thriving businesses.



Usually not the case in the real world sadly. The ideals don't happen.


----------



## drmike (Jun 8, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Usually not the case in the real world sadly. The ideals don't happen.


True, but we can blame that syndrome on the mentally stunted folks and the media priority on Hollyweird and random fashion.

Perhaps it's time to start in depth profiles on providers along with more than benchmarks.  Also include a scandal rating   Look at outstanding complaints, threads online, inability to conduct oneself properly in public, lingering HackForums stench, etc. 

Oh, I am brainstorming   As is today, lots of us keep rewarding unsavory folks with business, because the information on the provider historically isn't available at hand easily.


----------



## Mun (Jun 8, 2013)

Ohh god


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

What other companies does Colocrossing ghost own/operate?

via ChicagoVPS, they control UGVPS.

Yes this is a change of view on my end.   Information coming in the next few hours.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Did I say a few hours...    ?

Some time today I suspect.  It's Sunday and that's time for groceries and family.


----------



## DaringHost (Sep 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Some time today I suspect.  It's Sunday and that's time for groceries and family.


Did the same thing actually. Looking forward to hopefully seeing the information after the family festivities die down


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 8, 2013)

Heh heh...

You guys and your theories. Good luck figuring it all out.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Sep 8, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Heh heh...
> 
> You guys and your theories. Good luck figuring it all out.
> 
> Francisco


Fuck where's that edit button!

MANNNDDUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEE

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh foil hat time  

Nick_A signing off as Francisco   Kidding, but I saw it.  Writing it down in pencil in case I need to erase it later.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 8, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Fuck where's that edit button!
> 
> 
> MANNNDDUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEE
> ...



It was changed recently with our new policy since the Jack incident. 

Curtis


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 8, 2013)

Hilarious.. Seems these threads and theories follow me from forum to forum.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just never sign my posts


----------



## prometeus (Sep 9, 2013)

We like to help vps companies all around the world, nothing strange here.

--

Jon


----------



## Francisco (Sep 9, 2013)

How did Servermania respond again when people asked why Chris N owned all the WHMCS licenses?

Oh yeah, "he's investing in them" 

Francisco


----------

